# How to choose arrow spine



## b_steele (Dec 14, 2012)

I know this a really newb question, but I was never taught how to choose an arrow. I'm not sure what spine of arrow I need. I shoot a PSE stiletto, 45 lbs at a 25" draw length. Does anyone have any sugestions? Thanks for your help! 
Sent from my VS840 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

I would go with 500's!


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

500's- if your shooting CX 250's if your shooting Gold Tip 3555.


----------



## b_steele (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! So is it the lighter you shoot the more flex you need? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

500 spine for hunting arrows, but for target I would look at Gold Tip Ultralight 600 spine. That's what I shoot for target, 27" draw and 49 lbs.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

I would go with 500's!


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry didn't mean to post that twice, my phone has a mind of its own!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

GT 600's are STILL WAY STIFF !!! 
Carbon Tech Cheetah Hunter 25/50' would be perfect!!!
Or Beman ICS Hunter Jr too

I ran it on OT-2
It does not lie and doesn't have an "Opinion"


2012 PSE Stiletto
IBO = 310

45 lbs 
25" draw length.
24" arrow length
100 grain tip
11 grain insert
Easton Microlight Nocks
No nock point
No Silencers
16 grain string additions (Peep and D loop only)
AAE Plasti-flex Max Hunter veins (3.1 g each)

Est Speed = 233 FPS
Est Weight = 266 Grains
F.O.C = 18.1 %

Optimal Spine for Hunting = 0.6686

Optimal Spine for Target = 0.6855


500's would not flex or tune properly at all.
Bass Pro has the Beman Hunter JR's for 39.95 for 6.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Since the arrow spine police has spoken, I suppose our "opinions" are obviously wrong.......my bad.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Mrs. bgoode said:


> Since the arrow spine police has spoken, I suppose our "opinions" are obviously wrong.......my bad.


Obviously

But NEVER let facts get in the way of emotions and ideology.

GMAB !!


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Gmab....??


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

GMAB=Give Me A Break


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Ha...ok, thanks


----------



## Wejoiner7 (Feb 18, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a spine for me? I shoot the 2013 Mathews creed 28inch and 70lbs. iBO is 328. Shooting either GT pro hunter or GT pro velocity. I think I need 340 or 300? 100 grain tip.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Wejoiner7 said:


> Can anyone suggest a spine for me? I shoot the 2013 Mathews creed 28inch and 70lbs. iBO is 328. Shooting either GT pro hunter or GT pro velocity. I think I need 340 or 300? 100 grain tip.



Ran OT-2 on it.......
.340 or .350 spine would do you well

GT 7595
Cut to 28"
Blazer veins.
GT nocks
standard GT bushings


295 FPS
360 grains
70 KE
12.72 FOC


----------



## Wejoiner7 (Feb 18, 2013)

threetoe said:


> Ran OT-2 on it.......
> .340 or .350 spine would do you well
> 
> GT 7595
> ...


Thank you for doing that! I'm ordering them up !


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

To the op, if you are shooting Gold Tip, a 500 or 600 spine would do you well depending on what you are doing with them. I shoot field and target 900 rounds with a 500 spine arrow at 41 and 48 lbs respectively and this is what was recommended to me by Tim Gillingham.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

First it would depend what type of archery you are doing - hunting, 3d, field, indoor?


----------



## b_steele (Dec 14, 2012)

It will be for 3D and hunting as well. Just picked up the stiletto today and went from my hand me down gt 5575 to 3555, so far I'm shooting a lot better then my old set up! 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## autarchist (Oct 21, 2012)

threetoe said:


> GT 600's are STILL WAY STIFF !!!
> Carbon Tech Cheetah Hunter 25/50' would be perfect!!!
> Or Beman ICS Hunter Jr too
> 
> ...


Could you do me a favor?
I have a draw length at 26" and 25 1/2" arrow length (including nock) at the clicker. My draw weight is at 33#.
I'm currently using 25" riser and 68" medium 34# limbs.
If I want to use Easton Carbon Alloy arrows, do you think which size of the arrows with what spines will be perfect?


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

The OT-2 software only works for modern compound bows.
And it works.

EVERY time we put the correct spine to our draw length/draw weight the bows shoot like lasers.
Do you actually think Easton only makes all those arrows because they want to fool us into buying them?

It's funny how many today have such strongly held opinions about things they know little of or worse yet are misinformed about.

FEELINGS never equated facts.

Sorry


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

http://www.victoryarchery.com/Porta...y-archery-carbon-arrow-spine-sizing-chart.pdf

This Victory chart suggests a .600 spine arrow for 26", 33 pounds.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/software

This is the Easton Shaft Selector. Easton suggests .700 spine for 33 pounds. This is what I'd try because GT doesn't even make a .700 spine

http://www.goldtip.com/arrowcontent.aspx?page=chart

This is the Gold Tip shaft selector and they too recommend a 600 spine.

I hope those help.

Bill


----------

